# Mary had a little lamb



## DaveH (13/1/16)

Just to add insult to injury (my internet was down) over the weekend the lawnmower thought it was a good time to stop and not start.
Whilst I was looking at it and pondering the best choice of words, my wife came out stopped and said "Is it broken"
"Yes" I replied,
"Can you fix it" she asked, "No" I said.
Pausing for a second my wife asked "Will you buy a new one"
"No" I said "I'm thinking of buying a couple of sheep" and with that my wife went to do some shopping.

After a couple of hours my wife returned from shopping and said "don't bother with the sheep I've bought some"



Dave

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## shaunnadan (13/1/16)

They look so cool ! 

I've been trying to convince my better half that we need to have the life size elephant and giraffe in our yard

Reactions: Like 1


----------

